# Awesome news today



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been dealing with a severe case of hypertension,Long story short on Friday nite at work it seemed I had a a heart attack..... Stress test earlier that week showed some malfunction or damage to the heart muscle.

Well, I had my Heart Cath this mornin', seems the slight damage is due to the hypertension, no Blockages and doesn't seem to be life threatening at this time. I have tried several BP meds, found one to work, but due to a lack of ins, I began trying alternate meds. $180 a monthis too much,. I am so relieved there was no major blockages or worse damage:rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that your ok.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad to hear it.




Bottom line: TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!!!!


The tension's of life can be overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Thats the best advise I've seen sookie give ...lol.

Good to hear its not as bad as you thought.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad ur ok bro!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

THANKS:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

try any natural remedies?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Diet of course, Gonna drop the cigs, (picked up again after 4 years) but I have been in the hospital since Friday so I got that kicked....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you're Ok. 

don't sweat the petty stuff, pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> I have been dealing with a severe case of hypertension,Long story short on Friday nite at work it seemed I had a a heart attack..... Stress test earlier that week showed some malfunction or damage to the heart muscle.
> 
> Well, I had my Heart Cath this mornin', seems the slight damage is due to the hypertension, no Blockages and doesn't seem to be life threatening at this time. I have tried several BP meds, found one to work, but due to a lack of ins, I began trying alternate meds. $180 a monthis too much,. I am so relieved there was no major blockages or worse damage:rockn:


how is the leg? hurt?
i am on tenoretic. it's 2 meds in 1 (bp and diuretic)
cost me 6.50 for 90 days worth.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

glad to hear your ok man!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> how is the leg? hurt?
> i am on tenoretic. it's 2 meds in 1 (bp and diuretic)
> cost me 6.50 for 90 days worth.


PM Me....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

glad to hear your ok


----------

